# Key Equations and Terms for HVAC & Refrigeration



## justin-hawaii

I put together a list of the key equations and terms that I used for the HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Afternoon Exam. Feel free to download.

http://engproguides.com/hvackey.pdf 

Anybody else have similar cheat sheets that they would like to share?

hvackey.pdf


----------



## dpolet

Thank you Justin. I will take the T&amp;F. It should be also useful for the T&amp;F depth.


----------



## justin-hawaii

Yes, some of the equations apply. It should also be helpful for your morning session exam. From my experience, the morning session problems that deal with HVAC &amp; Refrigeration have been somewhat straight forward and sometimes are completed by simply using the correct equation.


----------



## hz80408

Thanks for sharing Justin


----------



## eldude

Thanks for sharing. It should be helpful.


----------



## tim1981

I'm scared.


----------



## ikesdsu

tim1981 said:


> I'm scared.




You will do ok. There is so much information in those books and for the most part the sample problems are harder than the ones on the test. Just go in there and do the best you can and you will pass.


----------



## tim1981

ikesdsu said:


> tim1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will do ok. There is so much information in those books and for the most part the sample problems are harder than the ones on the test. Just go in there and do the best you can and you will pass.
Click to expand...



Thanks. I'm feeling better about it now. Not good, but better. I just have to work as many problems as I can and familiarize myself with where to find the formulas in the MERM and ASHRAE fundamentals. My 50% on the Lindeburg practice test doesn't have me feeling confident, but knowing what I got wrong has me feeling like I know what to do at least.


----------



## FenderSteve

This looks like a very helpful and well put together document. Thanks Justin.


----------

